# Stand and Deliver- Tarantula Pet Names!!!



## x Mr Awesome x

What's the names of your T's? I'll go first:
Haplopelma lividum, Cobalt Blue: Luna- adolescent female
Avicularia avicularia, Pink Toe: Stella-  adolescent female
Poecilotheria miranda, Bengal Spotted Ornamental: Jude- sling
Fiance's Avicularia fasciculata, Amazon Saphire Pinktoe: ??????- sling
-ben


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94

gbb - mico (latin)
cobalt - bleu 
obt- tbo
a. avicularia - cotton
anphsomethingotheroehr  seemani- spazz 
fluffer - rose hair 
rocky - river rump thing? i have no idea got freebie from reptist. <3
lasiodora -spooder

2 half inch wolf spiders - artic and stripe

that was fun


----------



## Ariel

Only have two but:

5" _B.smithi_-female- "Marik" (mis-named when I first got her, I though she was a boy XD)
MM _A. Avicularia_ "Bullet" (and aptly named, he's a fast little bugger, but only when provoked)


----------



## Ether Imp

MM A. Paysoni - "Boss"

Don't ask me why.


----------



## whitewolf

Only two of all mine have names.

T Blondi: K.K (son actually named her Kinsey cause she is pretty like his sister. So he says. LOL)

OBT: Ackmed (as in the dead terrorist.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrRogers

My former G. Rosea was named Rosie. 

Don't ya'll go stealing my name now eh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlackCat

We finally decided on names today (some already were named but...)

G. rosea "Buttercup II"
A. avicularia "Thunder Nutz"
P. regalis "Hokie"
B. emilia "Abraxas"
P. irminia "Jihad"
H. lividum "Ho chi minh"
A. versicolor "Tinsel"
C. cyanopubescens "Jazz"
A. purpurea "Kitty"
N. chromatus "Tiny"
I. hirsutum "Georgia"
E. cyanognathus "Puppy"
H. maculata "Bubbles"


----------



## mortar516

I only have one (for now).

B. Smithi - Venom (named by by 5-year-old son who likes Spiderman and his villians - seemed to fit).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chaika

I've got a subadult A. avic called George


----------



## dantediss

right now i have 4 with names the rest are nameless                          cobalt blue- co da bleu    p. miranda- poe               a. avic-fergie (dont ask) g. rosea- tara anne


----------



## natebugman

Let's see:
L. striatus- Gabrielle
A. avicularia- Pinkie
G. rosea- Seven
G. rosea rcf- Cherry
G. rosea MM- Harry
A. hentzi- Beth
P. scrofa- Alexis
B. smithi- Baby
P. irminia- I can't decide between Stormy and Snowflake. Any opinions?

The rest I'm waiting to determine sex.


----------



## Merfolk

The sp i own are  often named after my first specimen of this species.

My first LP was named Crucnh, all of his offsprings are Baby Crunch.

A avics= Cocotte
Versis= Kiki
Irminia= Chooper (its abdomen looks like a motorcycle gaz tank after a paint job)
Blondi=Psycho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NinjaPirate

I named my OBT Killer McBiteyFace because my friend demanded she have a name, and that was the most rediculous thing I could think up on the spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moltar

I haven't named any of mine in a while. Now the scientific name is fine for me, that's hard enough to remember. When I was naming them though I had a theme. Here are some of the names.

Officer Poncherello: G. pulchripes
Nel Carter: A. geniculata
Green Hornet: H. incei
Marcellus Wallace: L. parahybana
O'ren Ishii: E. murinus
Velma: B. smithi

Etc, etc...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Tarantula_man94

A. insubtillis- Mayella
Avic. Avic- Boo
Emperor scorp- Big louie


----------



## Warren Bautista

Brachypelma smithi - "Brachypelma smithi female""
Brachypelma smithi - "Brachypelma smithi male"
Pterinochilus murinus - "Pterinochilus murinus OBT"
Poecilotheria ornata - "Poecilotheria ornata"
Grammostola rosea RCF - Grammostola rosea RCF"
Cyclosternum fasciatum - "Cyclosternum fasciatum"


Pretty original, huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K

Warren Bautista said:


> Brachypelma smithi - "Brachypelma smithi female""
> Brachypelma smithi - "Brachypelma smithi male"
> Pterinochilus murinus - "Pterinochilus murinus OBT"
> Poecilotheria ornata - "Poecilotheria ornata"
> Grammostola rosea RCF - Grammostola rosea RCF"
> Cyclosternum fasciatum - "Cyclosternum fasciatum"
> 
> 
> Pretty original, huh?




I find it easier to not have pet names unless I get attached.  

I have an E. Murinus on the way that I will most likely name Stash.


----------



## kaydyn1512

Achmed and Peanut are mine and my son's favorite characters. "Silence!!!   I'll kill you!!!"  "Did I piss you off fufu?"  



whitewolf said:


> Only two of all mine have names.
> 
> T Blondi: K.K (son actually named her Kinsey cause she is pretty like his sister. So he says. LOL)
> 
> OBT: Ackmed (as in the dead terrorist.)


I name all my T's. I have over 100, so if you want to know the names, you'll have to look at my profile.


----------



## Exo

B.smithi female: Pumpkin

A.versicolor: Kaboom


----------



## nicholo85

g.rosea - tarkie
L.klugi - klooj
B.smithi - panic
b.vagans - carnage
a.genic - no name yet.


----------



## JC

Brachypelma smithi(Charliebitme)
Brachypelma albopilosum(Matilda)
Grammostola pulchripes(Pamela)
Grammostola rosea(Steby)
Poecilotheria regalis(Nacho)
Pterinochilus murinus(Bilo)

The others don't have names, too small.


----------



## Amelia

I am considering naming my B. smithi "Will". It will then be "Will Smithi". 

Other than that, I don't know yet.


----------



## cloudy

Female B. Smithi (named by my 4 yr old daughter) "Climby sweet pumpkin Flower"     I just call her "Pumpkin" for short.


----------



## Steve Calceatum

I'll probably not name alot of my T's. But I do have a few with names because I became attached to them.

0.0.1 A. versicolor: Waiting on gender ("Jezebel" if female)
0.1.0 B. smithi: "Jasmine"
0.1.0 C. fasciatum: "Delilah"
0.1.0 G. rosea: "Charlotte"
0.0.1 P. irminia: "Dusty" (named for it's ability to teleport....)


----------



## Shagrath666

Adult F G. rosea - Pennywise
Juv F G. aureostriata - Tillie (Atila the Hun before I found out she was a girl)
sling B. albopilosum - Sir Fuzzybottom II
juv B. albopilosum - Lord Fuzzybottom
L. parahybana - Gordon (its about 2" and it stays Gordon whether girl or boy)
Haplopelma sp. "vietnam" - unnamed


----------



## mandipants

A. versicolor "Willow"
B. smithi "Gala"
H. gigas "Petra"
P. irminia "Isabella" or "Ikabod" (depending on gender, still a sling)
P. murinus "Kiwi butt" (until I find something better)
3 P. regalis slings "Alpha" "Omega" and "Tweenie"


----------



## mandipants

Nice!  I LOVE the name Jezebel!  And you have a lot of the same T's I do!



xsyorra said:


> I'll probably not name alot of my T's. But I do have a few with names because I became attached to them.
> 
> 0.0.1 A. versicolor: Waiting on gender ("Jezebel" if female)
> 0.1.0 B. smithi: "Jasmine"
> 0.1.0 C. fasciatum: "Delilah"
> 0.1.0 G. rosea: "Charlotte"
> 0.0.1 P. irminia: "Dusty" (named for it's ability to teleport....)


----------



## Imbrium

G. rosea - Rosanna
C. cyaneopubescens - Domino
A. versicolor - Feather
E. pachypus - Priscilla
E. murinus - Janet

None of my slings have names until I can sex them, except my A. chalcodes who is Scrambles the Death Dealer no matter what it turns out to be.


----------



## netmare

BlackCat said:


> I've only named 1 since I'm waiting for genders on most of them, except for the versicolor, I just can't settle on a name for her lol.
> 
> B. emilia - Abraxas "Abby" (idk the gender but it is a gender-neutral name )
> 
> G. rosea - Buttercup II
> 
> P. regalis - Hokie Pokie
> 
> (The last 2 were not named by me! LOL)


Hey, don't forget my Pinktoe! Thundernutz!
and the Cobalt is Ho Chi Minh



cg


----------



## netmare

cloudy said:


> Female B. Smithi (named by my 4 yr old daughter) "Climby sweet pumpkin Flower"     I just call her "Pumpkin" for short.



Lol! That's cute  

Although, I feel she has stole my naming scheme, :razz: 

cg


----------



## KoffinKat138

1)(Cyclosternum fasciatum)   
Steve-Mordakai-WinstonChurchHill the 3rd 

2)G.Pulchripes.-Pantera
3)pinktoe-belsabub

thats all that have names


----------



## tin man

MrRogers said:


> My former G. Rosea was named Rosie.
> 
> Don't ya'll go stealing my name now eh?


Im so sorry MrRogers but my rose hair is also Rosie;P and i found out it was a boy, and ever since than hes been very mean... im guessing cuz I named a male Rosie

A seemani- Zee
H lividum- Coby
Avic Avic- pinky
H vonwirthi- fangs
and i cant believe i forgot my P. imperator- Ghenges (Ghenges Khan)


----------



## iluvcreepystuff

whitewolf said:


> Only two of all mine have names.
> 
> T Blondi: K.K (son actually named her Kinsey cause she is pretty like his sister. So he says. LOL)
> 
> OBT: Ackmed (as in the dead terrorist.)


remember its sposed 2 be acflemmed


----------



## jbm150

Previous Ts:
Avic avic - Fuzzy
G. rosea - Quincy
H. mac - Pandora

Current Ts:
P. regalis - Aryana
L. parahybana - no name until sexed; until then, its Little LP


----------



## MrRogers

tin man said:


> Im so sorry MrRogers but my rose hair is also Rosie;P and i found out it was a boy, and ever since than hes been very mean... im guessing cuz I named a male Rosie


That's ok, I had to give Rosie up so I could travel around a bit and right now I'm pretty sure she has a different name so you're covered completely!


----------



## zes

G.pulchra- Hematite
A.geniculata- Howlite
L.parahybana-Indicolite(no idea why I name a LP after a blue stone)
B.smithi- Hessonite
P.ultramarinus- Spectralite
X.intermedius- Sugilite

my Ts are stone(rs)! D:


----------



## Miz

G. rosea - Una
A. sp. "New River" - Ria
OBT  - Oni
P. irminia - Charlotte
H. sp. "Vietnam" - Loth

the others don't have names yet :/


----------



## Roski

A. avic- Meg 
G. pulchripes- Griffin

my 2 starter slings... so named due to their sexual ambiguity

A. genic- Quinoa 

I like food...


----------



## Kuro

Chromatopelma Cyanopubesences - "Socrates"
Avicularia Versicolor - "Aristotle" & "Eon"
Lasiodora Parahybana - "Kitana"
Avicularia Avicularia - "Stella"
Brachypelma Smithi - "Scarlett"
Aphonopelma Seemani - "Dozer"
Grammastola Porteri - "Lika" & "Roza II"
Haplopelma Lividum - "Daichi" (means 'earth')
Heteroscodra Maculata - "Solace"
Lasiodora Klugi - "Kodachi"
Poecilotheria Regalis - "Teigan"
Brachypelma Boehmei - "Raja"
Nhandu Chromatus - "Leaf"
Brachypelma Vagans - "Kippa" 
Theraphosa Apophysis - "Fallon"
Psalmopoeus Irminia - "Feather" & "?"
Aphonpelma sp New River - "Gaia" & "?"
Ceratogyrus Brachycephalus - un named right now
OBT - unnamed right now


----------



## Autumnvicky

Matika - Female Rose Hair

Xena - Female Avic Avic 

Hercules - Juvenile Male Avic Avic 

Romanius - Mature Male Avic Avic

Spook - Curly Hair sling

Emperor Kuzco - baby Emperor Scorpion


----------



## bdprice1968

G. Rosea Female-Charlotte 
G. Rosea MM     -Harold (TY Brandi71183)
B. Smith  ??      -No name yet (sling)

Used to have an adult Female B. Smithi 20 yrs ago her name was Anthrax-killed in a military barracks, i was out in the desert for 30 days and the army sprayed the barracks.


----------



## Rochelle

The crazy "cat ladies" 'ain't got nuthin' on me.  
Every T. that is reliably sexed has a name. I know every single one of them, and talk directly to them, just the same way I would address my dog, Betty. 
All the babies/juves/subs not listed are simply addressed as "Baby" or "Lil Sugar".  



0.1.0 Acanthoscurria juruenicola  "Gemma"
0.2.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata  "Agatha," "Lassie" & "Ida"
1.1.0 Aphonopelma anax    "Elizabeth" & "Jimmy"
0.0.1 Aphonopelma iodius    "Odie"
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemani    "Priscilla"
1.1.0 Avicularia avicularia  "Bonnie," & "Shy Guy"
0.2.0 Avicularia metallica   "Eartha" & "Fancy"
0.1.1 Avicularia versicolor  "Wonka" & "Zoey" 
1.0.0 Brachypelma albopilosum  "Phil"  
0.1.0 Brachypelma annitha  "Anita"
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum  "Aurora"
0.1.0 Brachypema boehmei   "Matilda"
1.1.0 Brachypelma emilia  "Miss Charro" & "Orlando" 
0.3.0 Brachypelma smithi   "Juanita," "Run-Away-Jane" & "Eva"
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus  "Cindy"
0.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. blue   "Madame Blue" 
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans  "Valentine"
1.2.0 Citharischius crawshayi    "Lucille" & "Ethel"
0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum   "Tiger"
0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus   "Pussy Galore"
0.1.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus   "Loretta A.K.A. Hot Lips"
0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus    "Evilyn"
0.1.1 Ephebopus uatuman  "Esmerelda"
1.1.0 Grammostola acteon  "Gertrude" & "Willy"
1.2.0 Grammostola pulchripes/aureostriata   "Miss Nancy," " Juliette" & "Big Daddy"
0.1.0 Grammostola grossa   "Gretchen"
2.2.1 Grammostola pulchra  "Elvira", "Herman", "Sugar", "Jet" & "Mojo"
0.1.0 Grammostola formosa  "Ursula"
0.1.0 Grammostola alticeps  "Gracie"
0.1.0 Grammostola sp. concepcion   "Kitty Kitty"
1.3.1 Grammostola rosea   "Rosie", "Bertha", "Dorothy," "Annie" & "Sabbath"
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum  "Marilyn"
0.1.0 Haplopelma minax   "Miss Zorro"
1.2.0 Heteroscodra maculata    "Carrie" &  "Mia"
0.1.0 Holothele incei  "Araminah"
0.1.0 Hysterocrates gigas   "Duckie"  (A.K.A. "Satan's Bath Toy")
0.1.0 Lasiodora difficilis   "Lurch"
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana  "Zsa Zsa" 
0.1.0 Lasiodora striatipes  "Lola"
0.1.0 Megaphobema robustum  "Rita"
0.1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas  "Legion"
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri   "My Precious"
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus  "Cruella" 
0.2.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus    "Lucrezia" & "Eunice" 
0.1.0 Nhandu vulpinus  "Butch"
0.1.0 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis  "Ginger"
1.2.0 Pamphobeteus platyomma  "Patty,"  "Petunia" & "Pan"
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis        "Audrey Rose"
0.0.1 Paraphysa scrofa  "Scruffy"
0.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides   "Lorena"
0.2.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli  "Venus" & "Aphrodite"
1.0.0 Poecilotheria metallica  "Lars"  (Sexed by Stan Schultz)
0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa   "Violet"
0.1.0 Poecilotheria fasciata   "Clarabelle"
0.1.0 Poecilotheria pederseni  "Bridgette"
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis     "Druscilla"
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei  "Aileen"
0.0.1 Psuedhapalopus sp. blue "Snuffy"
0.1.0 Pterinochilus chordata  (CB by Bliss) "Bobby Sue"
0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi    "Bloody Mary"
0.2.0 Pterinochilus murinus   "Xena" & "Ma Barker"  
0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis  "Agnes"
2.6.0 Theraphosa blondi  "Ogra" "Margret" "Ingrid" "Suzanne" "Stella" "Esther" "Edward" & "Sweetie"
0.1.0 Vitalius paranaensis  "Queen Isabella"


OTHER
0.0.1 Tailless whipscorpion  "Gizmo"  *CB by KenTheBugGuy
1.0.0 Archispirostreptus gigas  "Lazlo"                                                                                            
0.0.1 Sphodros abbotti  "Snuggles"
0.1.0 Mastigopus giganteous "Daphne"
0.0.1 Latouchia batuensis  "Fluffy"


----------



## cloudy

netmare said:


> Lol! That's cute
> 
> Although, I feel she has stole my naming scheme, :razz:
> 
> cg



Hahaha I'll tell her and see what she has to say about that.. I'm pretty sure the only answer you're gonna get is, "But, Why?" :wall:


----------



## FlawedCoil82

Rochelle said:


> The crazy "cat ladies" 'ain't got nuthin' on me.
> Every T. that is reliably sexed has a name. I know every single one of them, and talk directly to them, just the same way I would address my dog, Betty.
> All the babies/juves/subs not listed are simply addressed as "Baby" or "Lil Sugar".
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Acanthoscurria juruenicola  "Gemma"
> 0.2.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata  "Agatha," "Lassie" & "Ida"
> 1.1.0 Aphonopelma anax    "Elizabeth" & "Jimmy"
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma iodius    "Odie"
> 0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemani    "Priscilla"
> 1.1.0 Avicularia avicularia  "Bonnie," & "Shy Guy"
> 0.2.0 Avicularia metallica   "Eartha" & "Fancy"
> 0.1.1 Avicularia versicolor  "Wonka" & "Zoey"
> 1.0.0 Brachypelma albopilosum  "Phil"
> 0.1.0 Brachypelma annitha  "Anita"
> 0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum  "Aurora"
> 0.1.0 Brachypema boehmei   "Matilda"
> 1.1.0 Brachypelma emilia  "Miss Charro" & "Orlando"
> 0.3.0 Brachypelma smithi   "Juanita," "Run-Away-Jane" & "Eva"
> 0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus  "Cindy"
> 0.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. blue   "Madame Blue"
> 0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans  "Valentine"
> 1.2.0 Citharischius crawshayi    "Lucille" & "Ethel"
> 0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum   "Tiger"
> 0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus   "Pussy Galore"
> 0.1.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus   "Loretta A.K.A. Hot Lips"
> 0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus    "Evilyn"
> 0.1.1 Ephebopus uatuman  "Esmerelda"
> 1.1.0 Grammostola acteon  "Gertrude" & "Willy"
> 1.2.0 Grammostola pulchripes/aureostriata   "Miss Nancy," " Juliette" & "Big Daddy"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola grossa   "Gretchen"
> 2.2.1 Grammostola pulchra  "Elvira", "Herman", "Sugar", "Jet" & "Mojo"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola formosa  "Ursula"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola alticeps  "Gracie"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola sp. concepcion   "Kitty Kitty"
> 1.3.1 Grammostola rosea   "Rosie", "Bertha", "Dorothy," "Annie" & "Sabbath"
> 0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum  "Marilyn"
> 0.1.0 Haplopelma minax   "Miss Zorro"
> 1.2.0 Heteroscodra maculata    "Carrie" &  "Mia"
> 0.1.0 Holothele incei  "Araminah"
> 0.1.0 Hysterocrates gigas   "Duckie"  (A.K.A. "Satan's Bath Toy")
> 0.1.0 Lasiodora difficilis   "Lurch"
> 0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana  "Zsa Zsa"
> 0.1.0 Lasiodora striatipes  "Lola"
> 0.1.0 Megaphobema robustum  "Rita"
> 0.1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas  "Legion"
> 0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri   "My Precious"
> 0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus  "Cruella"
> 0.2.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus    "Lucrezia" & "Eunice"
> 0.1.0 Nhandu vulpinus  "Butch"
> 0.1.0 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis  "Ginger"
> 1.2.0 Pamphobeteus platyomma  "Patty,"  "Petunia" & "Pan"
> 0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis        "Audrey Rose"
> 0.0.1 Paraphysa scrofa  "Scruffy"
> 0.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides   "Lorena"
> 0.2.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli  "Venus" & "Aphrodite"
> 1.0.0 Poecilotheria metallica  "Lars"  (Sexed by Stan Schultz)
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa   "Violet"
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria fasciata   "Clarabelle"
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria pederseni  "Bridgette"
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis     "Druscilla"
> 0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei  "Aileen"
> 0.0.1 Psuedhapalopus sp. blue "Snuffy"
> 0.1.0 Pterinochilus chordata  (CB by Bliss) "Bobby Sue"
> 0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi    "Bloody Mary"
> 0.2.0 Pterinochilus murinus   "Xena" & "Ma Barker"
> 0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis  "Agnes"
> 2.6.0 Theraphosa blondi  "Ogra" "Margret" "Ingrid" "Suzanne" "Stella" "Esther" "Edward" & "Sweetie"
> 0.1.0 Vitalius paranaensis  "Queen Isabella"
> 
> 
> OTHER
> 0.0.1 Tailless whipscorpion  "Gizmo"  *CB by KenTheBugGuy
> 1.0.0 Archispirostreptus gigas  "Lazlo"
> 0.0.1 Sphodros abbotti  "Snuggles"
> 0.1.0 Mastigopus giganteous "Daphne"
> 0.0.1 Latouchia batuensis  "Fluffy"


Good God!  You really have that many tarantulas?! Whoa...that is amazing. I'd never get bored looking at all of those.

Right now I only have a rose hair and her name is "Araena"
Jack


----------



## Faing

Pterinochilus murinus- "Puff Puff" 
Avicularia avicularia- "Fluffy"
Brachypelma smithi- "Truffles"
Brachypelma emilia- "Marble"
Aphonopelma chalcodes sling- "Spot"
Theraphosa blondi- "Yashika"
Lasiodora parahybana- "Cinderella"
Ctenolophus sp.- "Precious"

I don't think you want to know the names of other animal species I have...


----------



## nakazanie

Severus said:


> I am considering naming my B. smithi "Will". It will then be "Will Smithi".
> 
> Other than that, I don't know yet.


:clap: Love it!

My _G. rosea_ is named Sofia. 

Nak


----------



## nakazanie

Rochelle said:


> The crazy "cat ladies" 'ain't got nuthin' on me.
> Every T. that is reliably sexed has a name. I know every single one of them, and talk directly to them, just the same way I would address my dog, Betty.
> All the babies/juves/subs not listed are simply addressed as "Baby" or "Lil Sugar".
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Acanthoscurria juruenicola  "Gemma"
> 0.2.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata  "Agatha," "Lassie" & "Ida"
> 1.1.0 Aphonopelma anax    "Elizabeth" & "Jimmy"
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma iodius    "Odie"
> 0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemani    "Priscilla"
> 1.1.0 Avicularia avicularia  "Bonnie," & "Shy Guy"
> 0.2.0 Avicularia metallica   "Eartha" & "Fancy"
> 0.1.1 Avicularia versicolor  "Wonka" & "Zoey"
> 1.0.0 Brachypelma albopilosum  "Phil"
> 0.1.0 Brachypelma annitha  "Anita"
> 0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum  "Aurora"
> 0.1.0 Brachypema boehmei   "Matilda"
> 1.1.0 Brachypelma emilia  "Miss Charro" & "Orlando"
> 0.3.0 Brachypelma smithi   "Juanita," "Run-Away-Jane" & "Eva"
> 0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus  "Cindy"
> 0.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. blue   "Madame Blue"
> 0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans  "Valentine"
> 1.2.0 Citharischius crawshayi    "Lucille" & "Ethel"
> 0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum   "Tiger"
> 0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus   "Pussy Galore"
> 0.1.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus   "Loretta A.K.A. Hot Lips"
> 0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus    "Evilyn"
> 0.1.1 Ephebopus uatuman  "Esmerelda"
> 1.1.0 Grammostola acteon  "Gertrude" & "Willy"
> 1.2.0 Grammostola pulchripes/aureostriata   "Miss Nancy," " Juliette" & "Big Daddy"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola grossa   "Gretchen"
> 2.2.1 Grammostola pulchra  "Elvira", "Herman", "Sugar", "Jet" & "Mojo"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola formosa  "Ursula"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola alticeps  "Gracie"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola sp. concepcion   "Kitty Kitty"
> 1.3.1 Grammostola rosea   "Rosie", "Bertha", "Dorothy," "Annie" & "Sabbath"
> 0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum  "Marilyn"
> 0.1.0 Haplopelma minax   "Miss Zorro"
> 1.2.0 Heteroscodra maculata    "Carrie" &  "Mia"
> 0.1.0 Holothele incei  "Araminah"
> 0.1.0 Hysterocrates gigas   "Duckie"  (A.K.A. "Satan's Bath Toy")
> 0.1.0 Lasiodora difficilis   "Lurch"
> 0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana  "Zsa Zsa"
> 0.1.0 Lasiodora striatipes  "Lola"
> 0.1.0 Megaphobema robustum  "Rita"
> 0.1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas  "Legion"
> 0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri   "My Precious"
> 0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus  "Cruella"
> 0.2.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus    "Lucrezia" & "Eunice"
> 0.1.0 Nhandu vulpinus  "Butch"
> 0.1.0 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis  "Ginger"
> 1.2.0 Pamphobeteus platyomma  "Patty,"  "Petunia" & "Pan"
> 0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis        "Audrey Rose"
> 0.0.1 Paraphysa scrofa  "Scruffy"
> 0.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides   "Lorena"
> 0.2.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli  "Venus" & "Aphrodite"
> 1.0.0 Poecilotheria metallica  "Lars"  (Sexed by Stan Schultz)
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa   "Violet"
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria fasciata   "Clarabelle"
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria pederseni  "Bridgette"
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis     "Druscilla"
> 0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei  "Aileen"
> 0.0.1 Psuedhapalopus sp. blue "Snuffy"
> 0.1.0 Pterinochilus chordata  (CB by Bliss) "Bobby Sue"
> 0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi    "Bloody Mary"
> 0.2.0 Pterinochilus murinus   "Xena" & "Ma Barker"
> 0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis  "Agnes"
> 2.6.0 Theraphosa blondi  "Ogra" "Margret" "Ingrid" "Suzanne" "Stella" "Esther" "Edward" & "Sweetie"
> 0.1.0 Vitalius paranaensis  "Queen Isabella"
> 
> 
> OTHER
> 0.0.1 Tailless whipscorpion  "Gizmo"  *CB by KenTheBugGuy
> 1.0.0 Archispirostreptus gigas  "Lazlo"
> 0.0.1 Sphodros abbotti  "Snuggles"
> 0.1.0 Mastigopus giganteous "Daphne"
> 0.0.1 Latouchia batuensis  "Fluffy"


I LOVE this.

Nak


----------



## lilmoonrabbit

Rochelle said:


> The crazy "cat ladies" 'ain't got nuthin' on me.
> Every T. that is reliably sexed has a name. I know every single one of them, and talk directly to them, just the same way I would address my dog, Betty.
> All the babies/juves/subs not listed are simply addressed as "Baby" or "Lil Sugar".
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Acanthoscurria juruenicola  "Gemma"
> 0.2.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata  "Agatha," "Lassie" & "Ida"
> 1.1.0 Aphonopelma anax    "Elizabeth" & "Jimmy"
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma iodius    "Odie"
> 0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemani    "Priscilla"
> 1.1.0 Avicularia avicularia  "Bonnie," & "Shy Guy"
> 0.2.0 Avicularia metallica   "Eartha" & "Fancy"
> 0.1.1 Avicularia versicolor  "Wonka" & "Zoey"
> 1.0.0 Brachypelma albopilosum  "Phil"
> 0.1.0 Brachypelma annitha  "Anita"
> 0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum  "Aurora"
> 0.1.0 Brachypema boehmei   "Matilda"
> 1.1.0 Brachypelma emilia  "Miss Charro" & "Orlando"
> 0.3.0 Brachypelma smithi   "Juanita," "Run-Away-Jane" & "Eva"
> 0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus  "Cindy"
> 0.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. blue   "Madame Blue"
> 0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans  "Valentine"
> 1.2.0 Citharischius crawshayi    "Lucille" & "Ethel"
> 0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum   "Tiger"
> 0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus   "Pussy Galore"
> 0.1.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus   "Loretta A.K.A. Hot Lips"
> 0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus    "Evilyn"
> 0.1.1 Ephebopus uatuman  "Esmerelda"
> 1.1.0 Grammostola acteon  "Gertrude" & "Willy"
> 1.2.0 Grammostola pulchripes/aureostriata   "Miss Nancy," " Juliette" & "Big Daddy"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola grossa   "Gretchen"
> 2.2.1 Grammostola pulchra  "Elvira", "Herman", "Sugar", "Jet" & "Mojo"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola formosa  "Ursula"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola alticeps  "Gracie"
> 0.1.0 Grammostola sp. concepcion   "Kitty Kitty"
> 1.3.1 Grammostola rosea   "Rosie", "Bertha", "Dorothy," "Annie" & "Sabbath"
> 0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum  "Marilyn"
> 0.1.0 Haplopelma minax   "Miss Zorro"
> 1.2.0 Heteroscodra maculata    "Carrie" &  "Mia"
> 0.1.0 Holothele incei  "Araminah"
> 0.1.0 Hysterocrates gigas   "Duckie"  (A.K.A. "Satan's Bath Toy")
> 0.1.0 Lasiodora difficilis   "Lurch"
> 0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana  "Zsa Zsa"
> 0.1.0 Lasiodora striatipes  "Lola"
> 0.1.0 Megaphobema robustum  "Rita"
> 0.1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas  "Legion"
> 0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri   "My Precious"
> 0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus  "Cruella"
> 0.2.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus    "Lucrezia" & "Eunice"
> 0.1.0 Nhandu vulpinus  "Butch"
> 0.1.0 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis  "Ginger"
> 1.2.0 Pamphobeteus platyomma  "Patty,"  "Petunia" & "Pan"
> 0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis        "Audrey Rose"
> 0.0.1 Paraphysa scrofa  "Scruffy"
> 0.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides   "Lorena"
> 0.2.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli  "Venus" & "Aphrodite"
> 1.0.0 Poecilotheria metallica  "Lars"  (Sexed by Stan Schultz)
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa   "Violet"
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria fasciata   "Clarabelle"
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria pederseni  "Bridgette"
> 0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis     "Druscilla"
> 0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei  "Aileen"
> 0.0.1 Psuedhapalopus sp. blue "Snuffy"
> 0.1.0 Pterinochilus chordata  (CB by Bliss) "Bobby Sue"
> 0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi    "Bloody Mary"
> 0.2.0 Pterinochilus murinus   "Xena" & "Ma Barker"
> 0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis  "Agnes"
> 2.6.0 Theraphosa blondi  "Ogra" "Margret" "Ingrid" "Suzanne" "Stella" "Esther" "Edward" & "Sweetie"
> 0.1.0 Vitalius paranaensis  "Queen Isabella"
> 
> 
> OTHER
> 0.0.1 Tailless whipscorpion  "Gizmo"  *CB by KenTheBugGuy
> 1.0.0 Archispirostreptus gigas  "Lazlo"
> 0.0.1 Sphodros abbotti  "Snuggles"
> 0.1.0 Mastigopus giganteous "Daphne"
> 0.0.1 Latouchia batuensis  "Fluffy"


I aspire to be like you someday!!!


----------



## Rochelle

lilmoonrabbit said:


> I aspire to be like you someday!!!


  Be careful what you wish for!   
I'm sure they'll be doing a docu-drama on me someday -- you know the one;   "Local woman found gibbering in basement corner, singing showtunes to her bugs."  "When good bugs go BAD!!!"  Or something of that nature, lmao!!  

Seriously, though. It does become a job to care for them all individually and properly. If you want to have any social life at all, don't even consider collecting this many. (this isn't even a complete list - just the ones with *names*.)

I'm glad everyone got a kick out of my kids' names ~ doesn't happen often that I get to tell some one *all* of them, lolol! By then they're usually asleep on the floor - or running for their lives!


----------



## Placeboani2

I only have 2;
My Female Chile rose - Incie   (Classic, Incie Wincie spider...)
Female Pink Toe - Kelly   (When we first bought her and put her in her tank she sprinted out of the tub and nearly escaped, I dont think ive seen a spider run so fast.  So we named her after a runner)


----------



## Placeboani2

*Cute*



Rochelle said:


> 1.3.1 Grammostola rosea   "Rosie", "Bertha", "Dorothy," "Annie" & "Sabbath"



I can now tell everyone there is a G. Rosea with the same name as me "Annie"


----------



## Rochelle

She got her name when we got a phone call from a friend of a friend of our daughter's...lol. She found a couple of tarantulas in their KK's - about to be tossed in the garbage bin by a moving neighbor.  
The kid knew our daughter was into bugs, and called her for advice; so we ended up rescuing the two T's. One subadult A.geniculata female and one subadult female G.rosea.
It turns out that the "neighbor" who was throwing away the T's - got them from my husband as gifts, years before.  (What are the odds on that one?!?)

So they got named "Lassie" (come home!) and "Annie" (Orphan).


----------



## Placeboani2

Rochelle said:


> She got her name when we got a phone call from a friend of a friend of our daughter's...lol. She found a couple of tarantulas in their KK's - about to be tossed in the garbage bin by a moving neighbor.
> The kid knew our daughter was into bugs, and called her for advice; so we ended up rescuing the two T's. One subadult A.geniculata female and one subadult female G.rosea.
> It turns out that the "neighbor" who was throwing away the T's - got them from my husband as gifts, years before.  (What are the odds on that one?!?)
> 
> So they got named "Lassie" (come home!) and "Annie" (Orphan).



Awh,  Mine dont have such stories as that, Apart from My pink toe shocking me with how fast it ran.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad

1.0.0 - Lasiodora parahybana - Tiny 
1.0.0 - Brachypelma vagans - Izzy (Isabella before i knew it was a boy) 
0.1.0 - Heteroscodra maculata - Magdalena 
0.1.0 - Grammostola rosea - Leia (previous owner was a star wars nut.) 
0.1.0 - Ceratogyrus bechuanicus - Morrigan 
0.1.0 - Lasiodora parahybana - Rhea 
0.0.1 - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Krayola (to many C's in its name.) 
0.0.1 - Poecilotheria miranda - Poe (as in an evil Sprite) 

0.1.0 - Cupiennius salei - Artemis

0.1.0 - Isometrus maculatus - Mania 
1.0.0 - Isometrus maculatus - Momus
1.2.0 - Pandinus imperator - Jack, Sally, Helena
0.0.3 - Babycurus jacksoni 3rd instar - Leonitis, Titus, Carl


----------



## Luiscifer

Ok ill start off with the T's I have left.

B.emilia--Madam Pomfry
B.smithy--Ginny
B.boehmei--Molly
A.versicolor--Tonks
A.avicularia--Bellatrix
A.geniculata--Madam Pince
A.sp rustrump--Luna
G.porteri--maropi
G.pulchra--McGonagall
P.irminia--Rosmerta
E.cyagnathus--Andromeda
T.purpurea--Colombia (mother in laws name)

Snakes
Albino corn--Nagini
Black mexica king--Sekmet

Leopard geckos
SHTCT--Morgana
Super snow het Blazing Blizzard--Amycus
Las vegas paternless--hedwig
Super giant tremper albino--Zym.

Last but not least my Crested gecko--KRUMM.


----------



## lilmoonrabbit

Luiscifer said:


> Ok ill start off with the T's I have left.
> 
> B.emilia--Madam Pomfry
> B.smithy--Ginny
> B.boehmei--Molly
> A.versicolor--Tonks
> A.avicularia--Bellatrix
> A.geniculata--Madam Pince
> A.sp rustrump--Luna
> G.porteri--maropi
> G.pulchra--McGonagall
> P.irminia--Rosmerta
> E.cyagnathus--Andromeda
> T.purpurea--Colombia (mother in laws name)
> 
> Snakes
> Albino corn--Nagini
> Black mexica king--Sekmet
> 
> Leopard geckos
> SHTCT--Morgana
> Super snow het Blazing Blizzard--Amycus
> Las vegas paternless--hedwig
> Super giant tremper albino--Zym.
> 
> Last but not least my Crested gecko--KRUMM.


haha, love all the HP names


----------



## Warren Bautista

I'm sorry, I just had to name mine:

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata - The Queen
0.4.1 Aphonopelma sp. "Carlsbad Green" - Emma, Shiloh, Renee, Lindze & Burke
0.3.0 Aponopelma sp. "????" - Rochelle, Rina, Jocelyn
1.0.0 Brachypelma auratum - Firenze
1.1.0 Brachypelma smithi - Lola and Jeffe
0.0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum - S.O.B
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea RCF - Fuzzball
0.0.2 Phormictopus cancerides - Bonny and Clyde
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata - Ooh, pretty!
0.1.1 Poecilotheria regalis - Doll and Danger
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus - The Wuss


----------



## XEightLegsX

Obt: Cheeto =D

we have alot but i just dont feel like writing them all....Cheeto is the funniest name we have =D


----------



## Falk

I have no names so i just call them by their scientific name.


----------



## emilybee222

G. Rosea- Esperanza

G. Pulchirpes- Lenore

A. Avicularia sling- Gordon if it's a male, Itsy if it's a female


----------



## Crickeylynn

I only have one ATM. My little G Rosea is named Scarlet. I don't know if it's malenor female. I guess if it is male he will have a pretty feminine name. I only want three more. A B Vagans, a B Smithi, and a GBB (sorry can't remember the correct name.). I have the perfect name for the GBB though. I've had it planned since I decided I wanted one. I will name it Azula.  I'll have to think about the other two. Might just go with the airbender theme and name them after other characters.


----------



## angrychair

Avicularia avicularia - John Goodman, just because
Lasiadora parahybana - Tom Selleck, as long as it turns out to be a male, because it looks like it has a mustache
Poecilotheria regalis - unnamed


----------



## boxofsorrows

Don't have names for all of mine, but those I do:
Euathlus sp 'Red Chile Flame'  - Habanero
B albopilosum - Mr Fuzzums
Avic. 'guyana' - Tinsel (though my wife calls it 'teddy bear tarantula'?!)
P regalis - Queenie
OBT - Alison II (named after my redheaded wife, apt for the temper/moods I thought)


----------



## vickywild

I named my new l.parahybana Mr Mime..after the Pokemon.

Don't ask.


----------



## TaylorW

A. Versi- Sparky
P. Murinus- "UKM" Unknown Killing Machine
B. Smithi- Fluffy <-- Girlfriends name for it
H. Maculata- Double O


----------



## catfishrod69

female A. urticans sp. peru purple-nova- off the PS3 game fallout
female A. avicularia- cora- off Tron the movie
female A. avicularia- penelope
female B. vagans- dalilah
MM B. vagans- samson
all the rest are not named


----------



## Amy Beth

I have 9 babies:

G.rosea female: Itsy Bitsy
G.rosea male:Tulip
B.smithi: emanon....no name backwards I have not decided on her name yet.
B.boehmei: Pocko
G.pulchripes: Sam I Am
GBB: Blee Bluu
A.versicolor: Disco
L.violaceopes: Shy Ronnie
H.longipes: Le-a (the dash dont be silent...some lady wanted to put this name on a birth cert of her baby girl.)


----------



## LucN

B. boehmei - Fluffy

B. smithi - Ginger

Just average but cute names


----------



## awolfe

B. Smithi juv. Male : Darth...as in vader
B. Smithi MM: Diesel...as in Vin
T. Blondi: Behemoth...as in huge lol
B. Smiti female: …princess fiona daisy 
B. albopilosa: mo....as in the 3 stooges
A. avicularia....Alice...as in alice cooper
A.avicularia ......magma
G.rosea....vlad
emporer scorpions 2 ....mathias and mimnon


----------



## Formerphobe

A. genic - Aranha
Aphonopelma burica - Thistle, Nettle, Briar, Holly, Acacia
A. seemanni - Zaranth
Aphonopelma sp 'Murietta' - Belinda, Moreta
A. versicolor - Amadeus, Barbell, Charlotte, Chipara
B. boehmei - Sorka, Lessa, Manora
B. emilia - Benden, Ista, Igen, Telgar, Honshu
B. schroederi - Caylith
B. smithi - Ruatha
B. vagans - Brekke, Menolly
B. verdezi - Aramina
GBB - Pitufo, Crayola
E. pulcherimaklaasi - Uhuru, Kira, Guinan
G. pulchra - Faranth
G. pulchripes - Piemur
G. rosea - Orlith, Alaranth
H. lividum - Vindaloo, Wasabe, Sambal
LP - Huevos, Llaves
M. balfouri - Denim, Dungaree
Nhandu chromatus - Nerilka
OBT - Ananse, Mephistopheles, Chaska
Unknown red rump sp (most likely B. vagans) - UNKle Versie

Pandinus imperator - only the large female is named - Big Bertha.  The others are: just 'male', 'small female', and 'the babies'


----------



## DreamWeaver8

B. Albopilosum sling-shadow
Female desert hairy scorp-sandy


----------



## pavel

Some named, some not.  Generally I wait until they are sexed but in one case until it reached a largish sling stage.  If I had a multitude like some folks, I doubt I would bother at all.  But here goes:

T's
B. smithi (female) -- Fluffy
G. rosea (female) -- Hairy-et
A. versicolor (?)  -- Tannenbaum

Other arachs
P. imperator (female) -- Shiva
S. subspinipes (?)  -- Reaver

Vertebrates
Elaphe obsoleta (male) -- Osiris
Lampropeltis triangulum campbelli -- Masquerade

Other inverts are not named.


----------



## Leora22

My T Names 

unsexed Grammostola pulchripes "Eisley" (after one of my favorite bands) 4" 

s'ling Brachypelma albopilosum "cuzin it" (obvious reasons)

s'ling Grammostola rosea rcf named "varda" (hebrew for rose) 

 s'ling Brachypelma smithi named "Spaz" ( Runs Like Wet Ink) 

s'ling Grammostola pulchra named B.B.King (B. Brazilian B. Black ) 1.5" 

 s'ling Brachypelma vagans "neua" (pronounced rapunzel .5"
                                                                                             <---- 4yr old insisted that was how you spelled Rapunzel & Eugene lol how am i to refuse  
s'ling Brachypelma vagans "aneu" (pronounced eugene .5"

 s'ling Brachypelma boemei .25   "Bohemian" (my lil sis tried to say boemei and said Bohemia so we called it Bohemian )

juvie P.murinus 2" "Harry Callahan" (DUH)

1 Juvie P.lugardi 3.5"   "Smiles The Clown" (very clumsy T)  

Only T i Havent named yet is my Avic.versi


----------



## ZergFront

GBBs - "Rainbow" and "Antioco"

 L.violaceopes - "Nightshade" (male is un-named since he'll be going after he matures)

 P.reduncus - "Ms.Brown"

 P.regalis - "Hurricane" and "Marathon"



 P.irminia

 Nike, Bumblebee, Corky, Spindly, Legs, Domino, Tigress, Bess and Abby. That's just the ones with names. ;-)


----------



## Tyrantula138

This is a great thread. There are some hilarious and unique names out there.

Here are my T's names:

Aphonopelma hentzi - King Koopa (Koopa for short)

Pterinochilus murinus - Oni (japanese for demon)

Brachypelma smithi - Gohma (from The Legend of Zelda)


----------



## Leora22

Pterinochilus murinus - Oni (japanese for demon) -Tyrantula138



LOL I was thinking about that same name ....great name choice Peace


----------



## Tyrantula138

Leora22 said:


> Pterinochilus murinus - Oni (japanese for demon) -Tyrantula138
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I was thinking about that same name ....great name choice Peace



Haha thanks. It took me a while to come up with it.


----------



## darksidemxer

obt- dahmer. as in jeffery. hes a ginger and eats his victims lol.


----------



## A Simple Thief

Only one. Sad face. 

Paraphysa scrofa, Chilean Copper: If it's male: Aragog (huge Harry Potter nerd ), or Vriska if it's a female (also a huge Homestuck nerd).


----------



## Caleb S.

L. parahybana - Squishy (girlfriend named it after the jellyfish in Finding Nemo)
B. auratum - Raphael
A. minatrix - Michelangelo
A. purpurea - Donatello

Still looking for the perfect blue T to complete the dream team


----------



## Leora22

We ( my sis & I ) came up with a name for my Avic.versi  "Kurt Wagner" AKA "Nightcrawler"


----------



## Sarah Wells

MM new river: Mr T
E.murinus: Ursuala
G.rosea: Rosie
B.vagans:Rufus
AF New river: Toshiko
GBB: Skittles
B.smithi: Marvin
C.marshali: Gandalf
Avic "cayeene" metalica: T in boots
P.irminia: Shelob
LP: Luna
x5 S.javanensis : Stewie,Meg,Chris,Lois,Peter
G.pulchripes: Mayan
H.lividum: Charlotte


----------



## LonelyZoner

Caleb S. said:


> L. parahybana - Squishy (girlfriend named it after the jellyfish in Finding Nemo)
> B. auratum - Raphael
> A. minatrix - Michelangelo
> A. purpurea - Donatello
> 
> Still looking for the perfect blue T to complete the dream team


Haha, that's so awesome!

G. Rosea, Chilean Rose Hair: Judis

I'm looking for more tarantulas (I feel I'm ready =D) but the pet store doesn't have any, and that's the only pet store for hours... (I like buying them from pet shops because it feels like I'm rescuing them. I crazy, I know.)


----------



## Arachnoholic

Grammastola rosea - Queen - 4"
Grammostola rosea - Shieba - 4"
Avicularia metallica - Darla 2.5"
Avicularia avicularia - Ginger 3.5"
Pamphobeteus antinous - Nikita 8.5"
Brachypelma boehmei - Katana 1.5"
Paraphysa scrofa - Lynessa - 1.5"
Brachypelma smithi - Tina - 4"
Cycolosternum fasciata - Raja 2.5"
Pteronochilus murinus - Mr. Bitey 2.5"
Poecilotheria metallica - Indigo 2"
Poecilotheria miranda - Scooter .5"


----------



## argolupin

Patch - MM B. vagans (my friend named him)
Verna - 5.25" female G. rosea
Rahl -~2" baby G. rosea


----------



## DeRez

"Leeloo"  G. rosea 
"Corbin Dallas"  G. rosea 
"Brain"  A. avicularia (Pinky and the Brain, he's a pink toe - dumb joke)
"Chasey"  B. smithi (Chasey Lane, red knees - get it?)
"Zeus"  P. irminia   
"Xerxes"  P. irminia   
"Peeves"  H. lividum  
"Sinthe"  C. cyanopubescens  (Short for Absinthe)
"Thailog"  L. parahybana  
"Noodle"  O. aureotibialis


----------



## Keseo

So im not very creative with names so all mine earned theres thru funny circumstances. Thats why only a few have names.

OBT - Jessica (my ex)
LP MM - Doug (named after my pops due to large bald spot, he didnt see the same humor I did)
LP - Psycho (actually attacks my fingers if i put them in in enclosure)
G. Rosea - Phat Tony (because hes fat)
A. Eutylenum - Wilbur (eats like a pig)


Columbian black and white Tegu - Taco (I know hes not a T but well I was eating some mini tacos one night and he jumped from my recliner to my end table and stole one.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CicadaV

my a. avic is named mora azul. peruvian words for blue berry 

shes so pretty! hopefully shes a girl anyway. she ate 4 crickets and a moth today and i've only had her 2 days!


----------



## ZergFront

Chromatopelmas "Rainbow" & "Antioco"

 P.regalis "Marathon" & "Hurricane"

 L.violaceopes "Nightshade"

 P.reduncus "Ms.Brown"

 P.irminias "Nike," "Bumblebee," "Bess," "Spindly," "Legs," "Corky," "Tigress" and "Abby" Those are just the ones out of the 21 with names.

 I have other species also without names until I can think of more.


----------



## Terry D

1. Mature female G pulchra 6.5" to 7"- Scottie- was Scotty when at first thought- and rather embarrassingly for a long period of time, i might add- to be a male! Named after Scottish Terrier for her proportionately large fangs and overall sleek black look- and also for her attitude the past year-and-a-half! She went from being a t that would crawl out of the enclosure into the hand nearly every time it was opened to a maniacal beast that will try to rip your hand off if you look at her wrong!! Most of that I attribute to misplaced prey aggression. She'll eat anything including the kitchen sink- Lol! Raised from a .75 sling bought from Tarantulas.com in early November 2009.

2. Dozer- 4"+ juvy/subad prob female G pulchra- The name says it all, although thankfully she/it has cut back on the earthworks and filling of water dish somewhat in the past few months. Another good eater and still tries to crawl in the hand frequently. The most handle-friendly t I've owned thus far. Acquired in early (maybe March- records not handy as I can't multi-task) 2010 as a .25"-.5" sling from Joel Miller of Spiderworks.

3. Little-Big-Butt- 3" juvy prob f G pulchra and sac-mate of Dozer. She the proud owner of a GARGANTUAN opisthosoma and tiny prosoma. She just sits there and does absolutely nothing, hardly ever molts and is a dainty eater. She will only accept pre-killed crickets and she'd probably be happier if you ate 'em for her, too. She occasionally tries to crawl into the hand but usually just sits there like lump of black coal. She's my wonderful little fatty!!

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## Theist 17

My G. Pulchripes is still unsexed, so I've got options. Persephone, or Anansi.


----------



## Storm76

Terry D said:


> 1. Mature female G pulchra 6.5" to 7"- Scottie- was Scotty when at first thought- and rather embarrassingly for a long period of time, i might add- to be a male! Named after Scottish Terrier for her proportionately large fangs and overall sleek black look- and also for her attitude the past year-and-a-half! She went from being a t that would crawl out of the enclosure into the hand nearly every time it was opened to a maniacal beast that will try to rip your hand off if you look at her wrong!! Most of that I attribute to misplaced prey aggression. She'll eat anything including the kitchen sink- Lol! Raised from a .75 sling bought from Tarantulas.com in early November 2009.
> 
> 2. Dozer- 4"+ juvy/subad prob female G pulchra- The name says it all, although thankfully she/it has cut back on the earthworks and filling of water dish somewhat in the past few months. Another good eater and still tries to crawl in the hand frequently. The most handle-friendly t I've owned thus far. Acquired in early (maybe March- records not handy as I can't multi-task) 2010 as a .25"-.5" sling from Joel Miller of Spiderworks.
> 
> 3. Little-Big-Butt- 3" juvy prob f G pulchra and sac-mate of Dozer. She the proud owner of a GARGANTUAN opisthosoma and tiny prosoma. She just sits there and does absolutely nothing, hardly ever molts and is a dainty eater. She will only accept pre-killed crickets and she'd probably be happier if you ate 'em for her, too. She occasionally tries to crawl into the hand but usually just sits there like lump of black coal. She's my wonderful little fatty!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Terry


"and she'd probably be happier if you ate'em for her,too" - lol! That one made my day...awesome!


----------



## Sesame Sam

Few of mine have names. But my first was a B.smithi called Simon, and I had a mature male OBT that I named Alfred the great but he popped his clogs last year. The one that I keep from his brood I'll name Alfred the second when I decide which one to keep.


----------



## mark e sic

I call my A.purpurea sling "pelusa" spanish for lint ball... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seacowst

1 of my g.rosea's name was rosie o donald (as in the talk show host)


----------



## SchmitisGal

My Aphonopelma Schmiti was named "Schmidti". Before you think I am really unoriginal, the reason was becauseone of my best friends whose last name is Schmidti, found him for me in Sedona, AZ and then when I realized he was an A. Schmiti, it just felt like destiny to name him such. Now Im on the hunt for a younger, possibly female A.Schmiti. But my male was the bomb! Very docile and never got "a$$ed up" (You all know what I'm talking about with the thing T's do) at anything... He was COOL!


----------



## AngryMothNoises

I only have one, but I am getting two new slings!

my rose hair's name is Dex Machina. We call her Dex for short.


----------



## UralOwl

G.rosea - Cuddles
G.pulchra - Ziggy Stardust
B.vagans - Teddy
B.smithi - Pumpkin
B.albopilosum - Aragog
B.boehmei - Ember
Aphonopelma sp. "New River" - Skittles
A.versicolor - Miss Snugglebottom

I admit, I mainly like to give my tarantulas cute names to further the belief of my friends & family that I'm insane.


----------



## vickywild

H.lividum-Cuddles
P.miranda-Hum bug
T.blondi-Boo
B.smithi-Hooker
G.rosea juv-Ben
G.rosea sling-Dr Pepper
P.irmania-Peewee
P.ornata-Stifler
L.parahybana-Mr Mime
C.fimbriatus-Un named as of yet
C.perezmilesi- Bella


----------



## Danie

Here is a list of my Tarantulas:
Luke - Golden Knee Chaco (as in Lucky Luke)
Sushi - Pink salmon Bird Eater
Temper - Mexican Fireleg (well the reason for the name is obvious)
Calisto - Red and White
Sylvester - Giant White knee


----------



## ironwood

G.pulchripes is "Goldilocks              OBT is "Orange Bastard"                  curly hair is "curly"                          G.Rosea  is "rose"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bemottled

G. porteri - Rosey (because she was sold to me as a rose hair - oh well, no dissapointment there, she's still beautiful!) 
A. avic - Jasper
A. seemanni - Sock (not really mine, boyfriend's, name is an inside joke)


----------



## scott99

P. cambridgei - April ( two reason, the first reason is the first molt I got from her was in the moth of April; and the second reason is that she had a attitude that reminded me of April Dwyer from park and recreation.)
L. parahybana - Talia


----------



## KnifingPanda

G pulchripes - Kazzi
G pulchripes - Caithe
L parahybana - Sieran
B vagans - Jennah
B smithi - Eir
N chromatus - Zojja
L difficilis - Zailey (originally bought her as a curly hair, and I figured Zailey would be the crazy Haley, and the hair on a curly hair is crazy )
C cyaneopubescens - Faolin
B albiceps - Doxa
B albopilosum - Katarina

The naming of all my T's follow the theme of video game characters.


----------



## Coconana

We have waaay more to sit down and name, but I'm determined to give one to everybody in the T room! Naming is a process in our household, as my partner and I both have to agree on any one tarantula's name before it can be 'official'. These are the ones that we've got named so far...

0.1.0 *Nhandu Coloratovillosus* | ~*4*" | '*Lillith*' 
   -For obvious reasons... This thing's a Nhandu, for sure 
0.1.0 *Psalmopoeus Irminia* | ~*4*" | '*Odo'sha*' 
   -Named by my partner after an old Venezuelan deity, if I remember correctly.
0.1.0 *Neoholothele Incei* | *2.5*" | '*Lil' Mama*' 
   -We call her Mama for short, as she laid a dud sac a molt or so ago. 
1.1.0 *Avicularia Avicularia* | ~*4*" | '*Caboose*' & '*Sheila*'
   -Both Petsmart/Petco rescues, and as they're opposite sexes, we decided to name them after our very favorite RvB couple after we'd gone on a binge-watching kick one week. No regrets. 
0.1.0 *Grammostola Porteri *| *5*" | '*Crunchy*'
   -Named recently. We received a MM that had been named Squishy by his original owner, and during their first pairing attempt, our female found him to be quite... crunchy. 
0.1.0 *Pterinochilus Murinus* | *6*" | '*Priscilla*'
   -A pretty name for our big ol' angry girl. She's still a lady at heart, I'm sure! 
0.1.0 *Lasiodora Parahybana* | *8*" | '*Big Bertha*'
   -Also, for obvious reasons...
0.1.0 *Euathlus Sp. "Blue Femur"* | ~*5*" | '*Raggedy Ann*'
   -This thing looks like a ragamuffin, straight up. She's got a fuzzy, nearly bald little butt and always looks like a drowned rat. Poor thing needs a molt, but I'm afraid her name's going to stick even after she gets new armor. 
0.0.1 *Phormictopus Cancerides* | ~*2.5*" | '*Loony*'
   -Also, also, for obvious reasons... Loony's our sole resident of the shelf we call the "Psych Ward".
0.0.1 *Poecilotheria Metallica* | ~*1*" | '*Houdini*'
   -Got lost in the T room for three days after escaping from a questionably sized ventilation hole in his/her enclosure (_incredibly dumb mistake on my part _), so we figured the name was fitting.
0.0.1 *Poecilotheria Metallica* | ~*1*" '*David Copperfield*' 
   -We had a good laugh over this one on the car ride home. Apparently, our flighty little Metallica naming theme is going to be magicians from now on. I don't care if David Copperfield turns out to be female --the name's sticking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tamika Hohmuth

All of my Tarantulas are Australian species, since we can't import, but here are their names

Selenotypus Plumipies: Phobia
Selenotypus Plumipies: Venator
Phlogius Stents: Phantom
Phlogius Stents: Diablo
Phlogius Strenuus: Mr. Foodles
Phlogius Crassipes, Kuttabul:Charlotte
Phlogius PQ113: Sylvester
Phlogius PQ113: unnamed
Phlogius SP.5: Varys
Phlogius SP.5: Francis 
Phlogius SP.5: unnamed
Phlogius Rubiseta: Pluto
Phlogius Rubiseta: Chuckles (chuck for short)
Phlogius Rubiseta: Pickles
Phlogius Rubiseta: Rubiseta Hagrid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye

P.regalis - Queen Rasha
Mm P.Metallica - Raziel
P.Metallica - Azrial
P.pulcher - Blue Butt
M.Balfouri - Bling
T.plumipes - Topper
T.gigas - Helios
AF P.canceridies - Mr.Brown
A.sp new river - Cross Eyed Mary
B.vagans - Vanessa
G.porteri - Alyss
G.rosea - Gilly flower
G.pulchra - Teddy Bear
AF X.intermedia - God 
M X.intermedia - Constantine
I don't name all my Ts. There's always a reason behind the name though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorganRose

0.1.0 A. geniculata- Ida
0.0.1 B. albiceps- Sigmund 
0.1.0 B. boehmei- Viola
0.1.0 C. dyscolus- Phyllis 
0.1.0 C. fimbriatus- Blanche
0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens- Artemis
0.1.0 C. albostristum- Glenda 
0.1.0 C. lividum- Felicity 
0.1.0 C. schmidti- Betty 
0.1.0 C. vonwirthi- Dorothy
0.1.0 E. cyanognathus- Agnes
0.1.0 G. porteri- Geraldine 
0.1.0 H. villosella- Penny
0.0.1 L. sp. Borneo black- Gertrude 
1.0.0 L. parahybana- Eric
0.0.1 M. robustum- Patricia 
4.6.3 N. incei- ???
0.0.2 N. chromatus-???
0.1.0 O. sp. hati hati- Beatrice 
0.0.1 O. violaceopes- Ethel 
0.1.0 P. muticus- Amina 
0.1.0 P. cambridgei- Priscilla
0.1.0 P. irminia- Mildred 
0.0.1 P. murinus- Winifred 

I like old fashioned ladies names


----------



## Lokee85

I have been searching for a thread like this for a few days, I'm so glad I found it! I love all the names! 

Mine are:
0.0.1 A. avicularia (suspect female), Morticia
0.0.1 A. avicularia (suspect male), Gomez
0.0.1 B. vagans, Timid (nic. Tim)
0.0.1 B. albopilosum, FuFu Cuddly Poops (nic. Poops)


----------



## Ungoliant

female _Avicularia avicularia_: *Twinkle Toes*
I tried to give her a more dignified name, but my husband kept calling her Twinkle Toes, and it stuck.​
female _Avicularia avicularia_: *Skyler*
She lives in the sky!​
female _Grammostola pulchra_: *Flash*
If you shine the light on her or touch her cage, she's gone in a flash.​
female _Grammostola pulchra_: *Bulldozer*
When I saw her at Repticon, she was meticulously moving the woodchips from one side of her enclosure to the other.​
unsexed _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_: *Muffet*
named after the character from _Undertale_​
unsexed _Acanthoscurria geniculata_: not yet named

male _Dolichothele diamantinensis_: *Wallflower*
For the first couple of weeks, he was basically a fixture on the walls of his enclosure, never touching the ground or any of the furnishings. (My husband said the rainbow-colored tarantula looked like a plastic flower.)​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Mine are all named after characters from Mortal Kombat or Marvel Comics, here goes:

A. geniculata - Rogue
A. musculosa - Smoke
A. chalcodes - Ashrah
A. versicolor x2 - Phoenix & Mileena
B. albopilosum - Kitana
B. emilia - Scarlet (Short for Scarlet Witch)
B. smithi - Elektra
C. huahini - Tremor
C. cyaneopubescens - Mystique
G. iheringi - Ermac
G. pulchripes - Cyrax
L. difficilis - Sheeva
L. parahybana - Sindel
N. chromatus - Storm
P. irminia - Shadowcat
P. pulcher - Banshee

H. laoticus - D'Vorah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82

The Grym Reaper said:


> Mine are all named after characters from Mortal Kombat or Marvel Comics, here goes:
> 
> A. geniculata - Rogue
> A. musculosa - Smoke
> A. chalcodes - Ashrah
> A. versicolor x2 - Phoenix & Mileena
> B. albopilosum - Kitana
> B. emilia - Scarlet (Short for Scarlet Witch)
> B. smithi - Elektra
> C. huahini - Tremor
> C. cyaneopubescens - Mystique
> G. iheringi - Ermac
> G. pulchripes - Cyrax
> L. difficilis - Sheeva
> L. parahybana - Sindel
> N. chromatus - Storm
> P. irminia - Shadowcat
> P. pulcher - Banshee
> 
> H. laoticus - D'Vorah


You named your B.albopilosum Kitana??? A fluffy doofus called Kitana....better suited for your irminia


----------



## nicodimus22

Some of my favorites:


Skittles 
Legs
Rubicant
Donatello  
Pickles
Sassafras  
Beaker
Charles Barkley  
Whopper
Magic  
Cinnamon
Moose  
Silky
Turbo
Sushi
Noah
Flo
Pepperoni
Pumpkin
Fluffy  
Ginger
Bubbles
Dozer
Tank    
Dr. Pepper
Grimlock  
Mystique
Scooter  
Scarlett
Mittens  
Jiggleypuff 
Sunstreaker  
Daisy
Phobos  
Webster
Inferno  
Puffy
Timmy  
Fireball
Luna  
Cotton
Nutmeg  
Megatron
Flash  
Minerva
Pepsi  
Nibbles


----------



## Paiige

0.1.0 G. porteri - Rosie (of course)
0.0.1 G. pulchra - Smoosh (it was a joke name that just stuck...oops)
0.0.1 G. pulchripes - Cyd
1.0.0 C. cyaneopubescens - Ziggy (short for Ziggy Stardust)
0.1.0 B. boehmei - Looloo
0.1.0 B. albopilosum - The Floof
0.1.0 A. avicularia - Annie (hubby's choice)
0.0.1 A. avicularia - Ace
0.0.1 A. geniculata - Honey (see what I did there - gave it a nice name in the hopes that it'll be a nice T, and if not it'll be hilarious and ironic, it's a win/win)
0.0.1 N. tripepii - Blondie


----------



## 8legfreak

I only have two T's.

L. parahybana - "Lassie"
N. coloratovillosis- "Abby" after the crazy Brazillian girl on "Survivor" 

I also wanted to share; 1 pueblan milk snake named "Alright Jack"


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Andrea82 said:


> You named your B.albopilosum Kitana??? A fluffy doofus called Kitana....better suited for your irminia


She was my first T haha, she's more "mild-mannered assassin" than "fluffy doofus" though, I liked "Shadowcat" for the irminia as it kinda parodies the common name "Suntiger".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

I have two names picked out as my sling is unsexed at this point.
If it's a female- Charlotte, if it's a male- Kronk. (Krona is one of the characters from the Emperors New Groove.  Given it's an l.parahybana good name. The character in the movie I all braun.)


----------



## Giles52

B. smithi = Giles (named after a food critic). 
B. albopilosum = Wednesday (we named our daughter Meadow, but she was almost a Wednesday so it seemed fitting to recycle the name idea for the fluffy T).


----------



## kandicelovestbabes

Even if this thread is dead, I couldn't resist:
Spindee Laufurr my avic avic(pink toe)
Queen Elizaweb my p. Regalis(Indian ornamental) 
Sigourney Weaver my p. Metallica (gooty sapphire)
Spinelope Cruz my g. Pulchripes (Chaco golden knee)
COUSIN IT my b albo (honduran curly hair)
Websday Addams my g pulchra (Brazilian black)
And last but not least my flat rock scorpion, Gene Stingons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MissHarlen

ironwood said:


> G.pulchripes is "Goldilocks              OBT is "Orange Bastard"                  curly hair is "curly"                          G.Rosea  is "rose"


ORANGE BASTARD
I'M CRYING


----------



## MissHarlen

0.1 A. seemanni - Hecuba
0.0.2 C. versicolor - Killian and Carey
0.0.1 C. cyanopubescens - Barry Blue jeans
0.0.1 C. elegans - Klarg
0.0.1 Pumpkin Patch - Magic Brian
0.0.1 G. rosea - Barbara
0.0.5 B. albopilosum - Hurley, Sloane, Angus MacDonald, Tom Bodett, Jess the Beheader

All references to The Adventure Zone. All will keep their names regardless of gender.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GreyPsyche

GBB- Lucy
OBT- Trinity
P Muticus- Omnia
P. Vittatta- Daenerys, switching to Viserion if she is male (suspect), his girlfriend or offspring will take his old name...
P. Metallica- Pandora
C. Darlingi- Tattoine


----------



## Paul1126

B.smithi - Venom
B.boehmei - Sheldon
B.vagans - Vega 
B.emilia - Hades


----------



## The Grym Reaper

*Updated 
*
All the ones that have names (I have a bunch with 2 names to pick from when sexed but I won't include those).

A. geniculata - Rogue
A. musculosa - Smoke
A. chalcodes - Ashrah
A. variegata - Nebula
B. albiceps - Nico
B. albopilosum (Honduran) - Kitana
B. albopilosum (Nicaraguan) - Angel
B. emilia - Scarlet (Witch)
B. hamorii - Elektra
2 x C. versicolor - Phoenix & Mileena
C. huahini - Tremor
C. cyaneopubescens - Mystique
G. iheringi - Sareena
G. pulchripes - Nitara
H. gigas - Wolfsbane
L. difficilis - Sheeva
L. parahybana - Sindel
N. incei - Jade
N. chromatus - Storm
P. antinous - Kira
P. platus - Kimura
P. subfusca "lowland" - Deathcry
P. irminia - Shadowcat
P. pulcher - Banshee

V. confusus - Deathstrike


----------



## jcc

0,1,0 Acanthoscurria geniculata - Isabelle
0,1,0 Avicularia purpurea - Pauline
0,1,0 Avicularia sp. "peru purple" - Marie
0,1,0 Brachypelma albiceps - Enoa
0,1,0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Ghislaine
0,1,0 Ceratogyrus marshalli - Shansa
0,1,0 Idiothele mira - Julie
0,1,0 Monocentropous balfouri - Miyah
0,0,1 Pterinochilus murinus DCF - Alex


----------



## Marika

0.0.1 G. pulchra - Hirmu


----------



## bunniebie

phlogius rubiseta - ophelia
selenotypus sp. platinum - morrigan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland

P. Metallica - Blue Balls (but only if it turns out to be a male)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## volcanopele

I have too many now to just list here, you can look at my profile for a list of names.

But you can see that I name most of my Ts after Game of Thrones characters: my A. metallica is Daenerys, my P. Miranda is Arya, my Davus pentaloris is Davos, my GBB is Melisandre, my N. chromatus is Visenya, my A. chalcodes is Cersei, etc.  A few other standouts include my F/M pair of L. klugi, Wanda and Pietro, from the Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver, my new P. irminia named Shere Khan, my B. vagans named... Bilbo Vagans, and my C. marshalli named Einhorn.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

GBB- Blueberry
B.Albo- Curly Fries
B.Albo- Kovu


----------



## cpenno

Called my most recent tarantula Shelob (from Lord of the Rings) as she's a nasty wee fucker lol. P. pulcher


----------



## Kylabear

Just got my first T a giant white knee sling ( sorry forgot the real name ) and have named him/her Slash.


----------



## Ellenantula

OBT - Trump (not really, was named Sunshine -- MM'd way before Trump ran for election)
P cambri -- Chevy  MM'd also

Current ones w/ names:
G Rosea - Rosie
GBB - Bloo
A Avic - Timber
B albo - Hagrid
G pulchripes - Aragog
B Emilia - Emilia

Most didn't get names, and arguably -- Rosie, Emilia & Chevy weren't really names either, technically.  I walked over to enclosures to see if any others were labeled with names... nope.

A seemanni -- a fave here -- really deserves a good name but I can't think of one....


----------



## Chris LXXIX

bunniebie said:


> phlogius rubiseta - ophelia
> selenotypus sp. platinum - morrigan


You are so lucky to own such amazing T's. Here in Italy Australian ones are almost unexistent... unfair


----------



## iEatRazorz

Only have three slings at the moment, it'll be that way until they get bigger and I can prove to myself that I can keep em alive 

C. Versicolor: Ori (big fan of the game and its colors remind of it)
GBB: Rip
GBB: Pip

The next pair will most likely be Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum


----------



## Leila

AF _B. albopilosum_: Zoe (she is my little troublemaker..)
MM _G. porteri: _Gatsby

The following are unsexed. I tried to give most of them unisex-ish names, but that was not the case with all. 
_A. avicularia: _Yeva
_N. chromatus: _Tyrion
_N. chromatus: _Scout 
_B. albo: _Nalle (Finnish for 'teddybear')
_P. cambridgei: _Nicoli
_P. cambridgei: _Koemi
_P. ecclesiasticus: _Flash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KooBea

LP is "Vinyl" (neighbour thought I was talking about a record)
C. Versicolors "Business" (it was so liked at the office its now our mascot) and "Homey" (cause I had to buy a new one to take home)
E. Campestratus "Kaunis" (Finnish for beautiful)
Ami sp. Columbia "Where" cause its so small I never know where it is


----------



## Charlottesweb17

I also have 
"Marsha " g.rosea cause it's all about her literally 
" Slowpoke Rodriguez " my b.vagan which I should have named speedy 
"Fluffy " is my Honduran Curly 
"Rainbow " is my GBB
"Blue" is my p.sazimai
My e.campestratus is "Pinky Pie"
"Golden Freddy " is my g.pulchipres
" Tigress" is my d.faciatus
Marty is my a.geniculata
And my 3rd l.parahybana ( because I already have Kronk ) is "Yzma "


----------



## Stig

I have 3 T girls:

Brachypelma Vagans is "Rosita"
Grammostola Pulchra is "Samba"
Brachypelma Hamorii is " Tiquila"


----------



## Blue25

B. albopilosum- Marry Jane (MJ for short)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daesu

B.albopilosum - Ragnar
B.hamori (ex smithi) - The Duchess
G.pulchripes - Paco
L.klugi - Genji
Euthlas sp. red - Red
B.vagans - Lillith
G.pulchra - Anansi
A.geniculata - Loki


----------



## Venom1080

0.1 G porteri = Nibbles. Only named spider.


----------



## Socfroggy

@Daesu Your G. pulchripes and I share the same name! 

I have a B. emilia named Oni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bunniebie

Chris LXXIX said:


> You are so lucky to own such amazing T's. Here in Italy Australian ones are almost unexistent... unfair


ah, thanks! i'm grateful to have access to t's at all to be honest, the hobby here is so small. and i'm jealous, the t's outside of aus seem amazing!


----------



## PidderPeets

0.0.1 G. pulchripes - Spood
0.0.1 L. parahybana - Kars
0.0.1 C. versicolor - Esidisi
1.0.1 N. chromatus - Yomo and Wamuu, respectively
0.1.0 A. avicularia - Suzie Q
0.0.2 P. sazimai - unnamed until they grow up a bit and start exhibiting more personality


----------



## Spidery spoo

Merfolk said:


> The sp i own are  often named after my first specimen of this species.
> 
> My first LP was named Crucnh, all of his offsprings are Baby Crunch.
> 
> A avics= Cocotte
> Versis= Kiki
> Irminia= Chooper (its abdomen looks like a motorcycle gaz tank after a paint job)
> Blondi=Psycho


That's the best name for an LP, they're like super worm disposal units.


----------



## nburgmei

_L. parahybana_ - Mrs. Fuzzy Breeches
_A. chalcodes_ - Elvira

My wife named both of those. I haven't named any of the others.

My first tarantula ever was Genghis. A female _G. rosea_.


----------



## dmac

Here's a few of mine:

Boa Noite (Portuguese for "Good Night") - Grammostola pulchra
Caño (archeological site in Panama) - Psalmopoeus pulcher
Yasuní (national park in Ecuador) - Avicularia purpurea
Caroní (river in Venezuela) - Psalmopoeus irminia
Hippolyta - Lasiodora parahybana
Antiope - Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## Minty

C.Cyanepubescens - Fatty
C.Cyanepubescens - Skinny
B.Albopilosum - Big Bertha
P.Metallica - Sandy
P.Rufilata - Rafi
P.Murinus - Ah Lian
C.Fimbriatus - Ah Beng
T.Truculentus - Apu
B.Kahlenbergi - Jorge Campos
B.Bohmei - Freddy


----------



## AshS

Male Acanthoscurria Geniculata: Oreo

Female Caribena Versicolor: Princess (named by my 4 year old)

Male Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens: Lucifer (because he is Evil) 

Male Brachypelma Albopilosum: Albie

Female Poecilotheria Regalis: Mia

Female Psalmopoeus Irminia: Minnie

Unsexed Pterinoculus Murinus: Pancake

Female Hetroscodra Maculata: New Addition yet to name her. Any ideas? 

Unsexed hapalopus sp colombia large: Pumpkin

Two Hetmrometrus Longimanus Scorplings: Rosie and Jim


----------



## PanzoN88

A. geniculata (have my doubts on species now): Big Bertha

B. albopilosum (Hobby): Mop

Larger female P. cancerides: Big Greta

E. pachypus: La Reina De Los Diablos

Adult female B. albopilosum (nicaragua): Broom

E. Sp. red (H. Sp. red) pair: muñeca II (female), muñeco (male)

P. atrichromatus: el cucuy (if it turns out female it will be la llorona)(both urban legends induce fear in children everywhere)(this specimen is the definition of defensive)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stumped2011

G pulchripes- Aragog

C Cyanopubens- Shelob

B Smithii- Pennywise

P Cancerides- Rafiki

P Metallica- Lloth

A Aviculara- Prada

A Seemani- Peter

Euthalus sp Red- Charlotte

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ccTroi

Umberto is my Grammostola rosea buck.
View media item 47271


----------



## draconisj4

PanzoN88 said:


> B. albopilosum (Hobby): Mop





PanzoN88 said:


> Adult female B. albopilosum (nicaragua): Broom


I'm dying here  Love those names!


----------



## Ungoliant

AshS said:


> Female Hetroscodra Maculata: New Addition yet to name her. Any ideas?


Snowflake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spookyvibes

Grammostola porteri F (my first T) - Hero
Other Grammostola porteri F - Rosie
Avicularia avicularia F - Professor PinkToes
Ephebopus murinus F - Coco
Aphonopelma seemanni F - Jadis
Brachypelma albopilosum M - Peg-Leg Peter (aka Curly Butt)

The rest are unnamed since they're still unsexed slings

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Razzledazzy

Aphonopelma chalcodes - Guinevere (Nickname Gwen) after the Arthurian Queen and Gwen Stacy.


----------



## Slap Happy Pappy

Okay so I'm not gonna list the species of tarantula but rather cool names in general.


Bill
Paul
Jeffrey
Did I say bill?
Zach
Brad
Tom
I mean c'mon. How can you not like a big ol hairy T named Tom. 
Those are just some male names though.

On a serious note, I really want to name my p. Metallica sling 'Stella' if it's a female


----------



## Razzledazzy

Slap Happy Pappy said:


> Okay so I'm not gonna list the species of tarantula but rather cool names in general.
> 
> 
> Bill
> Paul
> Jeffrey
> Did I say bill?
> Zach
> Brad
> Tom
> I mean c'mon. How can you not like a big ol hairy T named Tom.
> Those are just some male names though.
> 
> On a serious note, I really want to name my p. Metallica sling 'Stella' if it's a female


Tom the T is a very good name


----------



## Slap Happy Pappy

Razzledazzy said:


> Tom the T is a very good name


Hey that actually does have a good ring to it! Good name for a G. Rosea male, imo


----------



## Little Grey Spider

My G. porteri is Captain Hook
G. pulchripes is Guinness or Baby Guinness or "my handsome little chicken nugget" he doesn't respond to any of them mind you. 
C. versicolor is Juniper.
A. avicularia is Marshmallow 
H. pulchripes is Kakarot
P. metallica is Vegeta

Then I have a turtle named Anguirus, a dog named Montana and two hamsters Nutmeg and Dozer (short for Bulldozer).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drewbedo

G.porteri - Rosie (cheesy I know but she was my first about 6-7 years ago)
T.Stirmi - Angie
B.albopilosum sling - Chewbacca or chewy, chew, chewb, or my fav chew man fu

And I have a dog named Maggie and a cat named George


----------



## Rhiry18

I have; 
OBT- Pennywise
B.Boehmei- Flick
P. Machala- Haze
Metallic pinktoe- Zoom

Had a C.versicolor called Floof who sadly passed away yesterday but now have 2 C.versicolor slings and have no idea what to name them haha!


----------



## Duke1907

Only have two, both slings, both unsexed:
G pulchra: Skratch (seemed fitting)
E campestratus: Truck (because it likes to move stuff and dig)


----------



## spideyspinneret78

L. klugi: Verdugo
G. porteri: Anastasia
G. pulchripes: Graham
A. seemani: Dampé
A. chalcodes: Maricopa
T. stirmi: Prisca
P. regalis: Sterling
P. miranda: Nightshade
B. auratum: Xochitl
B. hamorii: Binx
B. emilia: Scarlet
Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati: Ursula
P. cambridgei: Crawlspace
P. irminia: Lenore
H. maculata: Calypso
S. calceatum: Jumanji
P. auratus: Carmen
Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple: Gargola
T. albopilosus: Grizzly
C. cyanopubescens: Lazuli
P. sazimai: Petri
P. murinus: Moto
C. huahini: Ziplock
T. violaceus: Ichabod
D. pentaloris: Rooter


H. petersi (scorpion): Shadowfax
P. whitei (amblypygid): Stiletto


----------



## LucN

B. boehmei - Fluffy
B. hamorii - Ginger
G. porteri - Maggie
T. albopilosus - Munchkin

Not the most original T names, but they work. And besides, it's not like they'll come to you when called


----------



## CommanderBacon

Wow this is an old thread! I'll share these again tho:

*Tarantulas*
0.0.4 Acanthoscurria geniculata (Brazilian Whiteknee) Sugarsnap, Pinto, Lentil, and Garbanzo
0.0.2 Aphonopelma catalina (Santa Catalina Mountain) Beer Pong, Agave Hot Sauce
0.1.2 Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona blonde) Princess Tater Tot (2"), Mabel (4"), and Goober (1")
0.2.0 Aphonopelma gabeli (Chiricahuan Grey, Carlsbad Green) Grenda Grendinator, Candy Chiu
0.0.1 Aphonopelma johnnycashi aka Bastard Sue
0.0.1 Aphonopelma madera (Madrean) Taco Tuesday
0.0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum (Rio Grande gold) Hot Buttered Toast
0.0.1 Aphonopelma mooreae (Mexican Jade Fuego) Special Agent Avocado Cheese Toast
0.1.1 Aphonopelma paloma (Paloma Dwarf) The Grey Lady, Space Pants
0.0.1 Aphonopelma parvum (Cochise Dwarf) Ixchel
0.1.0 Aphonopelma peloncillo (Peloncillo Mountain) Belle Starr
0.0.1 Aphonopelma saguaro aka Cactus Pete
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni (Costa Rican Zebra) Matahari
0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback aka Grandma’s Down Home Cookin’
0.0.1 Aphonopelma superstitionense (Superstition Dwarf) Spooky Jim
0.0.2 Aphonopelma xwalxwal (Cahuilla Ebony) Bort Malort and Sazerac Sam
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix (Venezuelan Redstripe) Admiral Bacon Bits
0.0.1 Bistriopelma lamasi aka Red Rocket
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum (Mexican Flame Knee) Tatewari
1.0.0 Brachypelma emilia (Mexican Redleg) Dr. Buckaroo Banzai
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Fire Leg) Chantico
0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii (Mexican Red Knee) Chief Justice Tapatío
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi (Mexican Pink Beauty) Officer Strawberry Shortcake
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi (Smith’s Red Knee) Ms Delores
0.0.1 Bumba horrida (Brazilian Redhead) Cardinal Carambola
0.0.1 Cardiopelma mascatum (Black Diamond Head) Master Protein Shake
1.1.0 Ceratogyrus darlingi (Rear Horned Baboon) Gandalf and Elphaba
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue) Bortles
0.0.1 Citharacanthus cyaneus (Cuban Blue) Presidente Plantains
0.0.3 Cyriocosmus elegans (Trinidad Dwarf Tiger) Empress Bon Bon, Cookie, Sandwich
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus giganteus (Giant Dwarf Tiger) Xerxes 
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus leetzi (Colombian Dwarf Tiger) Commander Kvass
1.0.0 Cyriocosmus perezmilesi (Bolivian Dwarf Beauty) Chairman Hambone
0.1.0 Davus pentaloris (Guatemalan Tiger Rump) Boudica
0.1.0 Euathlus condorito aka Cool Ranch
0.0.2 Euathlus parvulus (Chilean Gold Burst) Friar Frank n’ Bishop Beans
0.0.3 Euathlus sp. "gold" lowland aka Theodora Pudding Pop, Chancellor Cheeseburger, Chicken Nugget of McDonaldia
0.1.0 Grammostola porteri (Chilean Rose) Captain Hotdog
1.0.0 Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black) Pope Frijoles the First
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco golden knee) Gertrude the Great
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea (Chilean Rose RCF) Brigadier Bratwurst
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. Guerilla aka Comrade Morcilla
0.0.1 Hapalotremus albipes (Bolivian White Powder) Enenra
1.0.0 Heterothele villosella (Tanzanian Chestnut Baboon) Hervé Villosella
0.1.0 Heterothele gabonensis (Gabon Blue Dwarf) Amina
1.0.1 Homoeomma chilensis (Dwarf Chilean Flame) La Conte de Canela y Baby Spice
0.0.3 Idiothele mira (Blue Foot Baboon) Adidas, Vans, and Nike
0.0.3 Kochiana brunnipes (Brazilian Dwarf Beauty) Nude Tayne, Betty Boop, and Dad Bod
0.0.1 Magnacarina primaverensis (Mexican Dwarf Redleg) aka 3 Day Drunk
0.0.1 Neischnocolus sp Chica (Chica Dwarf) Moco Loco
0.1.2 Neischnocolus sp. Panama (Gold Banded Sunburst Dwarf) Mystery Meat,  Mustamakkara, Rock-afire Explosion
0.0.1 Neischnocolus yupanquii aka Hypercolor Bingo
0.1.0 Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra (Bumble Bee Tarantula) Sweet Caroline
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei gold (Trinidad Olive) Mr/Ms Lemon Meringue
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei olive (Trinidad Olive) Lady/Lord Key Lime
0.0.1 Neostenotarsus sp Suriname aka Meat Gash Magritte
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus (Brazilian red and white) Croissant L'Ouverture
1.0.0 Pamphobeteus sp. machala (Purple bloom) Paladin Pop-Tart
0.1.2 Plesiopelma sp "Bolivia" aka General Okoye, Panzer Lunchbox, and Commissioner Crab Rangoon Möthër
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (Orange Baboon Tarantula) Sally
0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai (Brazilian Blue) Base Commander Blueberry
0.0.1 Sahydroaraneus raja (Indian Blue Dwarf) Alcala
0.0.1 Scopelobates sericeus aka Sub-Zero
0.0.2 Theraphosinae sp. Panama (Panama Pink, Lava Spider) Pele and Sunspot
0.0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens (Peruvian Green Velvet) Oscar the Grouch
0.1.0 Thrixopelma ockerti (Peruvian Flame Rump) Berry Tart
0.1.2 Tliltocatl albopilosus (Curly Hair) Governor Shirley T Bisquick (hobby form), Beanie Eyelash (Honduran), Curly Fry (Nicaraguan)
0.0.1 Tliltocatl vagans (Mexican Red Rump) Subcomandante Nachos
0.1.0 Tliltocatl verdezi (Mexican Rose Grey Tarantula) La Llorona

*Non-Tarantula Mygalomorphs*
0.0.1 Calisoga longitarsus (False Tarantula) Nice Boat
0.0.1 Cyclocosmia torreya (Torreya Trap-door Spider) Marge In HR
0.0.1 Hebestatis theveneti (Thevenet's Trapdoor Spider) Sweet Adzuki Bean
0.1.0 Kukulcania arizonica (Arizona Black Hole Spider) Patty
0.1.0 Kukulcania hibernalis (Southern House Spider) Selma
0.0.1 Liphistius yangae aka Hot Pocket

*True Spiders*
0.0.1 Eresus walckenaeri aka Spaghettio
0.0.2 Heteropoda davidbowie aka Lady Stardust and Major Tom
0.1.0 Hogna carolinensis aka Hairy Whodini
0.0.1 Viridasius fasciatus (Ornamental Wandering Spider) 90's Goth Coke Binge

*Not Spiders*
Smeringurus mesaensis (dune scorpion) Stilgar

Reactions: Like 1


----------

